# New Cruze owner - advice please on warranty/paint protection plan?



## quetzal (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello,

I purchased a new Chevy Cruze today, and was pushed to purchase an extended 7-year warranty, a service plan, and paint/interior protection service. I'll admit I'm completely naive as to whether or not any of these things are worthwhile or just a rip-off, so I'm seeking advice. Altogether, they would cost me over 5k if I finance, or 4400 if I pay up front. From browsing online, I feel I should at least wait on the extended warranty. 

As for the paint/carpet protection, it's over 1k just for that service...which seems like a lot. I briefly browsed some other threads on the topic and it seems that other people were quoted much less for this. Is this an average price at a dealership, and is it even worth getting in the first place? I was told that I would not need to wax the car if I have the protection, and that if I spill water, coffee, etc inside the car, the protection would prevent it from staining or seeping in and I would only need to wipe it up. They demonstrated by pouring water on a mat and it floated on top - the mat wasn't even wet after they wiped it up. I'm probably just being gullible - and wishful, as I spilled coffee in my last car and no amount of scrubbing/cleaners/detergent would get it out. 

The last option was a service plan. I was told that twice a year, the service light would come on telling me to bring it in to see what it needs (oil change, software update, something else needs servicing/fixing). Each time, it would cost me to bring it in (I think $2-300). The plan costs around $850 and covers these bi-yearly visits (I believe for 4 years) and maintenance like oil changes would be covered. So, it seems that for $850 I would be getting a discount...but is it really necessary? Does my car really need to be seen by the dealer twice a year? I had my last car for 13 years, it rarely had an issue, and my oil changes were done at Midas for $20. However, it didn't have all the new technology and electronics that "supposedly" need to be serviced by the dealer all the time. 

Sorry for the long post and rambling - I'd really appreciate any insight or advice or one or all of these packages. I'm having second thoughts on everything at the moment. Thank you~

Amy


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was told by friends that sold new vehicles, only way to get extra money is to sell you these plans, they get half of what you pay.

In regards to exterior or interior protection, just ask what happens with normal wear, upholstery torn with a pet or you sit down accidentally with a screwdriver in you pocket, or some one rams a shopping cart or bangs their door into yours. 

Not sure about your plan, but the answer I received was no to these questions. Only thing is if they can't remove a stain, would replace that piece of upholstery. Have yet to have a stain that I couldn't remove myself. But if worn or torn, not covered. So what good is it?


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

Amy, I would look into the return policy that GM is offering right now.If you can return your car and only lose the doc fees and title fees, I would take it back and look at that as money ahead from where you are. You blatantly gotten taken advantage of.As for the service plan. If you go 5000 miles between oil changes and drive 15,000 miles a year, full synthetic oil changes will cost you 150 for the year. Over 5 years thats 750 in oil changes. Less miles less money. And there better not be a service light that comes on twice a year. You do have a 3/36 bumper to bumper that covers everthing but oil,tires,brakes and very little on the clutch. So you would not have to pay 2-300 each time.Boy your whole deal just pisses me off. What did you pay for the car? What are your payments? Do you have a husband/boyfriend/dad that can go with you to buy a car? As for paint/carpet. I detail cars,and each dealer around by me offers a similiar package. It is an overpriced wax job. Unless they are using an Opti Coat type of product,they are just using a sealant or wax. To the average person there is no differece. Sealant are usuallysynthetic waxes that offer longer protection than a typical carnuba.I usually layer both on a new car.Did they tell you to come back to get it "updated"?
So to summarize,paint package,total ripoff, aregular detail shop is chaeper and probably would have treated you more fairly.
7 year warranty and scring you with the service light.Complete bullshit. Maybe the warranty will extend after the factory,but it won't be bumper to bumper.For real, look into the return policy and go to another dealer.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Billy Baldone said:


> Amy, I would look into the return policy that GM is offering right now.If you can return your car and only lose the doc fees and title fees, I would take it back and look at that as money ahead from where you are. You blatantly gotten taken advantage of.As for the service plan. If you go 5000 miles between oil changes and drive 15,000 miles a year, full synthetic oil changes will cost you 150 for the year. Over 5 years that's 750 in oil changes. Less miles less money. And there better not be a service light that comes on twice a year. You do have a 3/36 bumper to bumper that covers everything but oil,tires,brakes and very little on the clutch. So you would not have to pay 2-300 each time.Boy your whole deal just pisses me off. What did you pay for the car? What are your payments? Do you have a husband/boyfriend/dad that can go with you to buy a car? As for paint/carpet. I detail cars,and each dealer around by me offers a similar package. It is an overpriced wax job. Unless they are using an Opti Coat type of product,they are just using a sealant or wax. To the average person there is no difference. Sealant are usually synthetic waxes that offer longer protection than a typical carnuba.I usually layer both on a new car.Did they tell you to come back to get it "updated"?
> So to summarize,paint package,total ripoff, a regular detail shop is cheaper and probably would have treated you more fairly.
> 7 year warranty and scaring you with the service light. Complete bullshit. Maybe the warranty will extend after the factory,but it won't be bumper to bumper.For real, look into the return policy and go to another dealer.


Agreed totally with Billy! If you can return this car to the dealer under their new program, do it!
If you really like the car find another dealer! If you can I would report this dealer to Stacy on our forum a (GM Customer Service rep). There is no service light that comes on telling you need service you may need an oil change and that is $ 50 depending on how much you drive and that is about it. Look into the corrosion protection that comes with standard with the car which is more than sufficient!

In sum get your money back and run as fast as you can to another dealer and do not let them sell you any extended warranty(you won't need it)! Sorry this dealer is what we call a "Stealership" Sounds like they were trying to sell services that cannot sell by scaring you into
it. Hope this experience does not scare you from this car it is really a great car! Amy, let us know how it turns out and report them to Stacy! 


Best of luck to you


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Why bring the car back if she likes it? Just cancel the extended warrantry and go to another chevy dealer for service.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

To address the paint/carpet protection, you are totally getting reamed on that one. When I bought my Altima, the paint/carpet protection was the only "extra" I purchased in the finance manager's office, and only because he dropped it all the way down to $99. Even at $99 I probably overpaid, but at least I get free wash/wax supplies for a few years. The one I got was First Place Finish, and in the fine print it mentions something along the line of use of their products is required for paint protection and leather/vinyl care. Check the fine print of what the dealer is selling you for $1,000 and see how good it will be if you use other products on your car. If you are looking for a good excuse to use to cancel this part of the sale, and your paint/carpet protection contract has a similar requirement, that should be reason enough to use to drop it.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Well when I got my Cruze I got the exterior/interior protection, rust proofing, under body protection and a 6 year bumper to bumper warranty. In all I believe it was an extra $2500. Now I did not get "sold" on this from my dealer as I weighed the pros/cons and for an extra $20 or so a month I determined it was worth it. All the protections have a 7 year warranty and I got the bumper to bumper as I didn't want to get stuck with an issue while still paying on the loan which is a 6 year loan.

The service plan I would never go with as I feel that is a waste of money.


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

Patman said:


> Agreed totally with Billy! If you can return this car to the dealer under their new program, do it!
> If you really like the car find another dealer! If you can I would report this dealer to Stacy on our forum a (GM Customer Service rep). There is no service light that comes on telling you need service you may need an oil change and that is $ 50 depending on how much you drive and that is about it. Look into the corrosion protection that comes with standard with the car which is more than sufficient!
> 
> In sum get your money back and run as fast as you can to another dealer and do not let them sell you any extended warranty(you won't need it)! Sorry this dealer is what we call a "Stealership" Sounds like they were trying to sell services that cannot sell by scaring you into
> ...


. The only thing they did wrong was lie about the service engine light twice a year They are trying to Scare you. To me that is outright fraud. And based on that they should remove the warranty/service plan. The paint protection was just plain ignorance on Amy's part. Not trying to be a jerk, but she thought enough to come here after the fact, instead of before.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Why bring the car back if she likes it? Just cancel the extended warranty and go to another Chevy dealer for service.


 Yes you are correct cancel the warranty and go somewhere else for service is the best route. I thought about doing just that but after I had already posted. I hope they don't make it overly difficult to do and try and convince her it cannot be done.


----------



## quetzal (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all,

Thank you so much for all your replies, they have been very helpful! I need to clear something up, because I was obviously unclear (sorry!) in my explanation: I did not actually purchase anything but the car yet. While they pushed me to buy the extended warranty, paint protection, etc, and I was considering them... I got the numbers based on finance or cash and told them I would be back later in the week to purchase. So, I have not been ripped off yet...unless I got a lousy deal on the car. However, I did go to several dealerships within a resonable distance (brought someone along once who's good at haggling) and did not find a better deal elsewhere. 

I paid 19k exactly out the door, including all taxes and fees. I had a trade-in that wasn't worth more than a few hundred as it wasn't in very good shape. The Cruze is a 6-speed automatic Gold Mist with a connectivity package (usb port+aux port, bluetooth, steering wheel controls). The only better deals I found were on colors I absolutely didn't want (like Autumn) and had no extras...or were manual. I found a brand new manual on special for 14k but I drive up and down the hills in San Francisco every day and have never driven one. I'm happy with the car, and chose the 500-off rather then the 60-days return policy. I'd rather not return it unless I really did get a bad deal. After hearing your suggestions and input, I'm going to let them know I don't care to purchase any of the extra packages/warranty. 

So...the dealer outright lied about the light coming on? It will not come on automatically to tell me to bring it for a checkup even if nothing is wrong? The guy basically told me it will definitely "need something" done twice a year. I already know to get regular oil changes, new tires when it needs them, brakes, etc. He acted like the new cars have so much technology now, that they other need things fixed more often. If this is BS, then I don't need the service plan but it looks like I do need to research what things my car will need and how often. For example, I mentioned tune-ups, and he acted like those weren't even necessary on these cars. 

As for the paint protection, it sounds like it isn't that important/worthwhile, but I do want to use something (especially for carpets). I suppose I will call some shops and see what I find, or maybe buy the stuff and spray it on myself....thanks again to everyone for your help!


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

I was told at the time of purchasing my car that if I bought any of those plans that I had a no questions asked time to cancel them. I don't remember the exact amount of time, but I thought it was a month.


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok, that cleared up everything. Just wax your car youself every 3-6 months, and your paint will be fine.As for the carpet/interior, find a local detail shop to Scotchguard it if you are concerned about it. I find a typical all purpose cleaner and a good high volume vacuum will get coffe out.As far as tune ups go,I think these are 100,000 mile plugs.If you ever need them cahnged, I'm sure you know someone that can do it, if not there are plenty of people here on the forum that can help out. Congrats on your new Cruze, my wife loves hers,and mine isn't built yet


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad to hear you didn't get ripped! 

For the oil changes, the Cruze does need fancy oil with the fancy 1.4 turbocharged engine. That's going to cost at least $30, even to DIY. The oil the dealer uses is good for 5000 miles or 50% of the oil life system. A DIY oil change using a full synthetic dexos1 oil is good until 20% on the oil life monitor, or about 7500-8500 miles for most folks. 

Also, this engine is coil on plug, and the spark plugs are 10 minutes to change.


----------

